# Raining in Berlin - "hired" gun



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

This tune came up on my iPhone today and here’s the background:

I was hired by a producer/vocalist to play the guitar tracks on this clip with the following instructions; “Sound like Andy Summers” and “don’t play over the chorus”. The guitarist that had originally laid the tracks passed away and the producer wanted to leave something in. When I say hired, I was compensated with stale chips and beer(!).

The recording took place 7 years ago and I brought my SVL Strat, a PRS and my Fractal AXE FX. It was a very efficient process and creative as it took a couple hours as the producer would indicate yay or nay when I would play bits. Very creative, fun and productive. I've jammed with the singer many times and he used to be in metal bands including a GnR tribute band and can scream like the best. You would never tell by this clip.

The tracks I played don’t sound like what I had originally done as I really did have an Andy Summers vibe going on and it seems that the “stabbing” chords were effected POST production with some overdrive or filter. The tune is not mine so not my decision to make. The tune is also not finished but 3 years ago, I was asked to redo the chorus part. I like the short outro solo with piano that was did on a whim. I don't think it will ever get finished so a work in progress.

The original solo is a bit out of sequence and I cringe but it is what it is (warts and all). It was literally done within that 2 hour session.

Fun process to listen to something I did quite sometime ago.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Fraining-in-berlin


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The chrous reminds me of Lucy in the Sky with diamonds and Strawberry field forever.
Great summer vibe!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> The chrous reminds me of Lucy in the Sky with diamonds and Strawberry field forever.
> Great summer vibe!


it’s also got a bit of “Changes” vibe by the band Yes.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Dang good song. Vocals are the best part with your guitar as a close second. Well done, right tasty guitar work!


----------

